# Installer Windows 7 sur MacBook Blanc début 2008



## TomiTECH (31 Août 2020)

Bonjour la communauté 

Je vous envoie ce post car j'ai un souci. J'ai MacBook Blanc (en plastique), début 2008, 2GO de RAM et un Intel Core 2 Duo (2,4GHz). Je souhaiterais installer Windows 7 car j'ai Mac OS X Lion 10.7.5, et je ne peux pas faire grand chose. Quand j'essaye de l'installer avec BootCamp, il me demande un DVD d'installation de Windows 7, que je n'ai pas. Alors est ce que vous savez si on peut installer Windows sur ce Mac sans un CD d'installation ?

Je vous remercie d'avance

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2020)

TomiTECH a dit:


> Quand j'essaye de l'installer avec BootCamp, il me demande un DVD d'installation de Windows 7, que je n'ai pas. Alors est ce que vous savez si on peut installer Windows sur ce Mac sans un CD d'installation ?


La réponse va être très courte : non.

Il n'y a que depuis les modèles 2012 que l'on peut utiliser un fichier .iso, sorti de là, donc avec les modèles antérieurs Assistant Boot Camp imposera l'installation depuis un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec.


----------



## TomiTECH (31 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> La réponse va être très courte : non.
> 
> Il n'y a que depuis les modèles 2012 que l'on peut utiliser un fichier .iso, sorti de là, donc avec les modèles antérieurs Assistant Boot Camp imposera l'installation depuis un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec.



ah merci quand même


----------

